# 67 grille inserts



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello forum. It's been a while. I've been slowly restoring a 66 lemans gto clone. I tinker with it a little bit but it's taken the back burner to other projects for a while now (how many have said that before). So it's a 66 with the plastic gto grill for a 66. But I think the 67 grille inserts look so much better! I found some one ebay for $240 which seemed a little steep. They look pretty easy to fab myself out of stainless mesh. Does anyone know where I can find some raw stainless mesh that looks like that? This also has a dual purpose. Some brillant company is now making this stainless wire mesh for just about every car you can think of. We even have the same 67 GTO style wire mesh on the side vents of our american lefrance fire engine at work (it looks pretty cool.) However they don't make them for a 1996 dodge ram. So if I found a source for the metal I'd like to make them for my ram also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NO idea......PLEASE post the business name id you find out. Can you contact American La France and ask them? Thanks, Eric :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Why not buy an used pair of originals and start with them ? They come up on epay quite often for under $100


----------

